# critique free lease



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

His front black hoof looks like it has some pretty awful splits/cracks and just looks shocking. When was the last time he saw a farrier? Is he sound?


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry for double post, but I think I see a crack in his other front hoof too. I'd seriously get a farrier out immediately before you even consider riding him.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

He is definitely past due for a farrier. I already have a farrier scheduled to come out and take care of them. Fortunately, everything else is current. Guess I should have posted that in my original thread. Sorry.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Over all I think he looks good, nothing serious jumped out at me. Yes he does need a good trim, with some beveling to get those cracks and flares to grow out. 
Hope you enjoy your new horse.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Just thought I'd point it out, glad you're getting him trimmed soon  
I can't help with confo as I'm still rubbish but I like looking and he seems like a real cutie, best of luck with him!


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

*Misty's Girl*, I appreciate you pointing it out. That is part of the reason I came here for a critique. I want to make sure I am not missing something serious. Oh, and to answer your other question, he is definitely sound.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck with him armydogs  I hope I didn't come across as rude in my original comment, I just wanted to draw attention to it in case it hadn't been noted


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He has good bone, as many draft crosses do. His front right leg bothers me. The knee is not aligned well, it looks like he has a bit of what is called "bench knees" on that one, and viewing him from the right side, you can see that he is markedly back at the knee. This is not a big deal if you are just doing trail riding, but would mean he might not stay sound a long time if used as a jumper.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

he should be fine for trail. a bit cow hocked , and back at the knee. i would not do jumping, you might be able for low level dressage .


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Pretty nice horse. His front legs are crooked (from the front) with some rotations going on.. knees are rotated out and toes point ahead.. and the right front is a bit bench knee'd OR he may have a slpint on the outside of that front leg (splints that are old and cold and do not interfered with the joint are cosmetic issues, not soundness issues). 

He is a bit back at the knee.. but with all that bone it is likely not an issue unless you are looking to regularly jump him over 2'6" or regularly jump him period. He has a good shoulder and probabloy would keep his knees level over a fence. 

He has lovely low hocks but is a bit straight thru the stifle. 

His back is a bit long and he is a bit wasp wasted and a bit down hill in build. I wish the whole of his hind quarters was moved forward about 3 inches! 

He could stand some muscling in his butt. 

Oh and as noted.. get him trimmed. Show us images after he has had a good trim. 

He is NOT cow hocked. He has normal hind legs with toes slightly out. They need to point out slightloy behind as the hind leg is a sopiral construction and the stifles need to clear the belly. The hind leg has to be a spiral to be able to drive a horse forward (the hind leg works like a spring). 

Since you are going to trail ride, I would suggest a LOT of trotting up hills on a loose rein. This will help him develop hind quarters and (more important) help him build abdominal muscles to support his back. Get that going and he might do some low level dressage (which is good for trail horses.. or any horse you are going to ride either western or English). 

Nice horse. I think you will be happy with him.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I think he and I are going to go far together. Im looking for some hills to do some work on for him and Queen as well. Ill make sure to post some pics once we get the farrier out .


----------

